# Classic Old Frill or Oriental Frill?



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys! I was wondering if you could tell me the difference between classic old frills and oriental frills. I have looked at hundreds of pics and cant see a difference at all, are they the same breed? I love the look of the Blondinettes!Thanx a bunch!

-Tony


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

oriental frills = small beak cant feed their own babies

Classic old frills = bigger beak and can feed their youngsters.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Exactly what NKlofts said

Oriental frill









Classic Oriental frill








And in my opinion a thousand times better looking than a beakless bird.

If you want to breed the modern version you HAVE to have foster parents on hand as they cannot feed their own young as was said.


----------



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, so its only the presence of a larger beak then?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

As far as I know, yes.


----------

